# Anyone with rosacea?



## seadreamer

I've had rosacea for about 14 years and have read it can be related to GI problems. Even before being diagnosed with Crohn's I've known something was going on with my bowels that wasn't normal so figured the two were related in my case. 

Anyone else have rosacea?


----------



## imisspopcorn

I don't have it but it does run on my dad's side of the family. The side where the crohn's is!!


----------



## soupdragon69

Yep I do.

I use Mir skin care products. www.coolessentials.com

They are made by a girl who left being a lawyer to become a cosmetic scientist and she developed her own range because of this and also for other skin problems.

There are no preservatives, harsh oils, etc etc in her products and I have tried them, gone off to use other stuff and finally gone back and stuck with Mir. Its the only thing that actually helps to settle it down, evens my skin out and helps it to feel comfortable.

I have had rosacea for many years pre crohns also.


----------



## DanSJVDavis

I don't have Rosacea, but I do have Psoriasis.  Came on not long after the Crohn's.  I was told the same thing, that it's common with Crohn's.  I think it's another of those auto-immune things.  Clears up whenever they put me on prednisone.  It's annoying.  It sucks because I wear a lot of black clothing and it's like dandruff.  Do you have dandruff?  No, just Psoriasis.


----------



## Heb

seadreamer said:


> I've had rosacea for about 14 years and have read it can be related to GI problems. Even before being diagnosed with Crohn's I've known something was going on with my bowels that wasn't normal so figured the two were related in my case.
> 
> Anyone else have rosacea?


Being tested now for it or lupus, but have had UC for 40 odd years and had a total collectomy 2 years ago. Interested to know the connection and others' experiences


----------



## DustyKat

Hi Heb, :bigwave:

Good to see you here. Would you like to post in the Your Story so we can welcome you to the forum. It sounds like you have a wealth of knowledge to offer so it would be great if could you stick around. There's plenty of info here, so browse around and ask questions. Welcome aboard!

All the best, 
Dusty


----------



## Heb

Not sure where to post the my story bit, doesn't seem much room in the profile for that, but I had UC for many years, went for my colonscopy 2 years ago and was told to deal with it within 6 months, got to the surgeon within 1 month and he said we got the cancer just in time, did a total colectomy, had a temporary ileostomy, now have an internal pouch (not a J pouch) and have had many troubles with infections so have had many rounds of anti-biotics. Dr suggested pro-biotics, so using VSL#3 but still having infection troubles. GP thought I have either rosacea or lupus, tests came back negative but am using rosex cream for the redness. Was at the GP for more anti-biotics which work well while I am on them, bit frustrating.


----------



## DustyKat

Hi Heb,

Go to the Your Story Forum........................

http://www.crohnsforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5

On the top left left hand side, just under the User CP tab is the New Thread tab, click it and away you go.

HTH,
Dusty.


----------



## Zalanicht

My mom has it really bad on her face when she breaks out.


----------



## peakey 1553

seadreamer said:


> I've had rosacea for about 14 years and have read it can be related to GI problems. Even before being diagnosed with Crohn's I've known something was going on with my bowels that wasn't normal so figured the two were related in my case.
> 
> Anyone else have rosacea?


Hi Peakey1553,
yes I have rosacea and crohns but its worse if i have a drink of alcohol, my face goes bright red on my cheeks and nose.


----------



## Becca1991

Yes!!! I do started getting it at the start of this year i use Rozex cream


----------



## WCC

I have had Roscea since high school. Lets just say about 30 years ago. It's all inflammation related/immune issues just like your Crohns. I was prescribed Rosac cream been using it for the last six years or so and it works great.


----------



## jenjen

I've had rosacea for about 10 years now and was dx'd with Crohn's a few years ago. I've been wondering also if there is a link. My rosacea was under control for several years but recently has flared up, coincidentally at the same time as a Crohn's flare. I use prescription Desonide ointment on my face. It's a steroid and shouldn't be used for a long period of time on the face but it's all that's working right now. Thank goodness I'm a girl and can wear makeup to cover it too.


----------



## crystalteaches

*rosacea*

I have rosacea.  Just diagnosed today.  Dermatologist wants me to take Oracea, but he's calling my GI doc first.  It supposedly can cause GI issues and I don't need anymore of those.  I have small red bumps on my face and neck.


----------



## David

My understanding is that rosacea is often dietary related.  You may want to try an elimination diet to see if that helps.


----------



## archie

Not sure if it's rosecea but might right cheek was really red and sore for about 6 months before I was diagnosed. I didn't think it was related Nd tried all sorts of creams etc, since I've had surgery and am in remission it's cleared up!! So must be related my bleeding gums also stopped after my resection so probably related too.


----------



## Saphira

Brandon has recently developed a red face cheeks and bridge of nose. Looks suspiciously like a butterfly rash similar to Lupus rash.  How can you tell the difference between Rosacea and Lupus face rash.  I ask because I  was just diagnosed with a Connective tissue diseae in the same family as Lupus, but my mother Brandon's Grandmother has Rosacea.


----------



## Irishtarheel

*Crohns, SIBO and rosacea connection - Bye, Bye Sugar!*

I have Crohns, SIBO, and rosacea (which came about in conjunction with the SIBO)...as well as some other autoimmune inflammatory situations that generally accompany Crohns   I'll stop there.  Below is a link with clinical information connecting SIBO with rosacea.  

I am on a Low FODMAPS food plan that, so far, is keeping my SIBO in check, and my rosacea has improved as well.  However, when my hormones make their big monthly transitions (2X/month) my Crohns and rosacea both tend to act up a bit, for 1-3 days as does my hand/foot arthritis.  That is pretty inevitable.  I've had two doctors (at renown institutions) that correlated hormone fluctuations with inflammatory response.  There are certainly many variables to rosacea and the whole autoimmune system and its triggers.  But consider looking at your diet for a start (do you love eating ALOT of something in particular by any chance?), or investigating your food intolerances, because they can certainly be linked to GI flare/SIBO/rosacea in some fashion.  Also, check your meds to see if one of the side effects is rosacea.  

You may luck out and be able to skip taking meds for rosacea if you find a food or topical connection which you can eliminate.

Note that SCD Diet can be very helpful for SIBO, but it does not go far enough.  For example, it allows honey, which is horrible for anyone with SIBO!! So, read up on SIBO & low FODMAPS and talk to your doctor or nutritionist about it. 

If you have Crohns and have had  ileo-cecal resection surgery or currently have any strictures or obstructions, it is fairly common to eventually develop SIBO due to missing your ileo-cecal valve (hi-motility) or having blockage (slow-motility).  I am on Low FODMAPS plan for life as a result of having had both.  It's really not difficult and I feel so much better!  It's the only diet I don't feel like cheating on, because it's helped so much.  After years of research, SIBO, and some sound recommendations are finally on the medical profession's radar, thankfully!  It's about time...Hope this helps someone out.

Link for definition of SIBO:
Search this forum.  Dave posted links that are a great overview.

Link re: rosacea and SIBO:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18456568

Link for Low FODMAPS/SIBO:
http://uvahealth.com/services/digestive-health-1/images-and-docs/low_FODMAP_diet.pdf
and
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204554204577023880581820726.html


----------



## mogre

seadreamer said:


> I've had rosacea for about 14 years and have read it can be related to GI problems. Even before being diagnosed with Crohn's I've known something was going on with my bowels that wasn't normal so figured the two were related in my case.
> 
> Anyone else have rosacea?


I was diagnosed with rosacea 15 years ago, psoriasis 10 years ago, and Crohn's one year ago, though I am sure I have had Crohn's much longer, just not diagnosed.  I don't know how directly related they all are, just that my immune system is a mess.


----------



## purdueCrohns

Studies are showing that Vitamin D levels play a role in rosacea.  Vitamin D levels are frequently low in people with Crohn's, so this would affect us more than others.  I would recommend you talk to your doctor and make sure you get your Vitamin D levels in the appropriate range.


----------



## David

purdueCrohns said:


> Studies are showing that Vitamin D levels play a role in rosacea especially for people with Crohn's.  I would recommend you talk to your doctor and make sure you get your Vitamin D levels in the appropriate range.


Could you please link to one of those studies?  Thanks!


----------



## purdueCrohns

I'll ask my doctor where they were published next time I go in.  He told me about them.


----------



## David

Thanks.  All I've found so far is that they've found people with severe rosacea often have polymorphisms in the vitamin D receptor gene.


----------



## purdueCrohns

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3256336/pdf/de0304_0220.pdf

Someone sourced this in one of the pages on this site.  I'll try to find out more.


----------



## David

purdueCrohns said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3256336/pdf/de0304_0220.pdf


I don't see how that paper suggests increased vitamin D may help rosacea though.  Or did I miss something?  

Thanks!


----------



## purdueCrohns

http://www.crohnsforum.com/wiki/Rosacea

I just saw it sourced in this wiki on a quick google search before bed.  I didn't read it   I did see a few references to Rosacea in the article though.  Heading to bed... fighting tonsillitis so I'm pretty zapped.


----------



## Irishtarheel

What an interesting link.  Thank you so much.  Very enlightening and sheds some further information relevant to the connection between low Vitamin D, possible persistent Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) both common to Crohnnies, and then rosacea, fairly common also, and already clinically connected with SIBO.  Since my SIBO was diagnosed, my Vitamin D was also found to be 10.  Was prescribed D2 50,000units for 3 months, now on 2,000/day of D3 and was rechecked yesterday.  Am waiting to find out if/how much the prescription helped and whether I will be on either 2,000 or 4,000 D2 daily, etc.  I am hoping that being off most sugars and all grains and keeping my Vitamin D where it should, (plus my Omega 3's) will help get rid of toenail infection over time.  I've seen some improvement recently with the omission of the sugars/carbs---a smidge of healthy nail at the base for the first time in 17 years!  One can only hope!   Any advice on this greatly appreciated!


----------



## my little penguin

DS was dx with roscea last fall.
 His was really a drug reaction to remicade.
Since stopping remicade - no more roscea.


----------



## Droopy Drawers

Saphira said:


> Brandon has recently developed a red face cheeks and bridge of nose. Looks suspiciously like a butterfly rash similar to Lupus rash.  How can you tell the difference between Rosacea and Lupus face rash.  I ask because I  was just diagnosed with a Connective tissue diseae in the same family as Lupus, but my mother Brandon's Grandmother has Rosacea.



I was told by my Rheumy that a butterfly rash normally doesn't involve the nasal labial fold

I'm not properly diagnosed with ibd, but my vit D level was 13 2 weeks ago & the markers in my blood were high for ibd

I see Gastro #4 later this month & pray they can finally sort this out as it's getting old


----------

